# Dewalt wet saw



## taylorconst (Jan 3, 2010)

Thinking of buying a Dewalt D24000 wet saw. Anyone have any experience with one?


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

I have heard its a great saw thats as much as I know


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

taylorconst said:


> Thinking of buying a Dewalt D24000 wet saw. Anyone have any experience with one?



Unless you do A LOT of tile or really big format tile, you will be fine.


----------



## taylorconst (Jan 3, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Unless you do A LOT of tile or really big format tile, you will be fine.


Would you mind elaborating?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

The Dewalt is a fine saw. My problem with it was mainly the motor. It was bogging down too much when using hard, large format porcelain. I did about 300 sq ft of large porcelain, followed by 450 sq ft of 12x12 porcelain followed by another 300 sq ft of 12x porcelain. While the saw handled it, I realized that it seemed to struggle at times. Since I wanted to increase the amount of work I was getting, I decided on getting a larger capacity saw (Felker Tile Master XL) with a Baldor motor. While it's a heavy SOB, that motor will cutting anything, for any amount of time and never bog at all. THAT'S what I was looking for.

Dewalt cutting capacity: Rip, 24". Diagonal, 18"
Felker XL: Rip, 31". Diagonal, 22"

The Dewalt has amazing water containment. You need to be careful with the plastic trays...don't break them!

I really don't know anyone that complains about the Dewalt..unless you need more capacity or are doing a lot....oh wait, I already said that :laughing:


----------



## taylorconst (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks Angus. :thumbsup:


----------



## j.bishop (Jun 15, 2010)

*i own one*

it is the best wet saw i have used. Worth every penny


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

a little birdie told me. that husaqarin is coming out with a similar saw next month to compete with dewalt... i heard it from a very good birdie and also might even get to give one a test run for month..I will bog it down and see if it keeps up


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

opiethetileman said:


> a little birdie told me. that husaqarin is coming out with a similar saw next month to compete with dewalt... i heard it from a very good birdie and also might even get to give one a test run for month..I will bog it down and see if it keeps up



Let's see you throw 3" of pisolitic limestone at it :clap:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

ok when i get it... i will even try and cut the kitchen sink with it... ya in angus.. They know i will abuse it bad.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

And then for craps & giggles, see if you can cut a bottle in half.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

sure why not.....if it does that Im sold lol.....................but hey it doesnt hurt to test a product out ya know...abuse it and make it work


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

I have been using one for a few years now and have been very happy with it....... Just finished a 500sqft porcelain floor with no problems Angus.... Maybe you tried a lemon.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tattoo said:


> I have been using one for a few years now and have been very happy with it....... Just finished a 500sqft porcelain floor with no problems Angus.... Maybe you tried a lemon.



Was not a lemon. I used it for 3 years. Like I said, it just would start bogging down on larger or harder tiles. It still worked but what I sold it for & what I got the Felker for, it was a no brainer. _Technically_, I paid less than $500 for the Felker :thumbup:


----------



## joe dirt (Nov 29, 2008)

Love mine, cuts true, contains the water good(bent some flashing for the back of the saw to catch some more spray, needs a little more containment on the right side of the sliding table) blades ok, have another for glass, a little scared the plastic on the water containment might not hold up in the long run,,,, it is a sweet saw
Joe Dirt


----------



## mickey69125 (Dec 8, 2007)

I have one and like it a lot. I don't do a ton of tile work so I don't know how it holds up under that scenario. I do like the way that it breaks down so that one man can put it back in the truck. Doesn't take but about five minutes and the heaviest piece is probably 40 pounds. And the water containment is great.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

I don't own one, but I have used the saw on a couple of jobs (a friend of mine owns one). 

Pros: Lightweight, water containment, mitering capability, plunge cutting capability (there are cuts you can do with this saw which are nearly impossible with other saws).

Cons: Motor is underpowered, longevity.

If DeWalt could increase the power, and durability of the motor, this would be a fantastic saw.


----------



## taylorconst (Jan 3, 2010)

I bought one on Friday. Haven't had time to set it up yet. I'm ready to get this going and put it through its paces.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Consider getting an updated blade. I know there was an update on the stock Dewalt blade but there are much better blades available. Don't forget to condition whatever blade you use before each job. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Cokbr Co. (Apr 20, 2009)

I too am looking at this saw and also the MK JCS. While I have heard great reviews on this saw I have two major things I need from a saw. First is I want water containment so it can be used inside in a bath without soaking the floor or setting up alternative water absorption methods. Second is I would like to have a folding stand where it folds up in one piece so it fits in the trailer easily.

I like the MKs stand alot. I like the price of the Dewalt and the side bibs for water in addition to the table sliding mechanism. Im not a fan of the linear bearing chrome rails. Ive always had trouble with them getting stuck and thus creating non accurate cuts as it flexes.

I was at one of my suppliers this past Friday and was told Dewalt just recently introduced a new stand out that is like the MKs and is all one piece with wheels. I have searched everywhere to validate this and have yet to find anything. Has anyone heard or seen this yet?

- Chris


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

I use one and everyone I know uses one. We got them soon after they came out, REAL crappy blade, no gfi and no larger arbor thingie. We've kept using them and whenever anyone worked with us, they wound up buying one also.



opiethetileman said:


> a little birdie told me. that husaqarin is coming out with a similar saw next month to compete with dewalt...


That'll be interesting to see if they keep the same HP motor or up it.
Rigid's copy of the dewalt is 1-1/2 HP.

IMO, dewalt is limited with that HP due to that saw design being direct drive and it looks like rigid also realized this engineering limitation. Good example of this is was on a job when the water wasn't on (or shut off) and went into a dry cut. Table was sucked in and blade ran up piece, motor momentarily froze and bearing(s) broke inside motor. Such is the nature with direct drives as there's no fabric belts to slip as a "safety" measure.

We got another dewalt from the back of a truck and later gave that to a friend. That (broken) saw was seriously abused/beaten/neglected and when I first saw it, I was surprised it ran. Friend took free saw to dewalt and they completely rebuilt it for $400. I didn't know they did such things, but now I do. And unfortunately, so do all my friends....


----------

